# OMG! Jimmy Bruno playing the Benedetto La Cremona Azzurra!!!



## hufschmid (Sep 26, 2009)

OMG! 

While searching for Jimmy Bruno, I just bumped into this new video, this desirves a thread!

Jimmy Bruno, the man himself playing the famous La Cremona Azzurra built for the very famous collector's Chinery's Blue Guitar Collection by the legendary Bob Bennedetto himself !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Scotty Moore The Blue Guitars











> luthier
> 
> Benedetto Cremona
> Bob Benedetto's exquisite
> ...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 27, 2009)

whoah, i remember seeing that and thinking it looked awesome. it looks ten times more awesome in the video, and it sounds very nice and jazzy too (as it should, i guess!)

i didn´t think about it not being an electric when i saw it for the first time, so i was a bit surprised when i found that it was an old-school jazz acoustic


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 27, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> whoah, i remember seeing that and thinking it looked awesome. it looks ten times more awesome in the video, and it sounds very nice and jazzy too (as it should, i guess!)
> 
> i didn´t think about it not being an electric when i saw it for the first time, so i was a bit surprised when i found that it was an old-school jazz acoustic



I have a poster of this guitar that mister Benedetto and his wife both signed for me, I will take a picture and post it...

I'm a huge Benedetto fan, he inspires me all the time in my work...


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 27, 2009)

I had this custom frame glass made for it, I cherish it


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh man, I remember calling in *cough *cough sick and checking this out. Would've been bad if I'd have been able to touch any of these instruments. I do remember being in love with the Gibson version, (I want to say that there was one that had the sound hole on the upper bout of the instrument that was stunning) and this one. Sigh... Too damn tasty.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 2, 2009)

That's what I love about Benedetto design, he always achieves simplicity in design in such a classy way (because believe me it must be a nightmare to cut out those sound holes) that its always stunning


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 3, 2009)

Is it me or does the guitar just not sound set up well? very, very buzzy, or maybe Jimmy isn't used to playing on these guitars as much.


----------



## Jerich (Oct 18, 2009)

Jimmy now plays his own Model Sadowsky model guitars and not as much 7 strings anymore...

Jimmy "respect"


----------



## aphelion (Oct 18, 2009)

humbling playing on a beautiful guitar!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 18, 2009)

Jerich said:


> Jimmy now plays his own Model Sadowsky model guitars and not as much 7 strings anymore...
> 
> Jimmy "respect"



Yeah 

Any ''artist'' who gets an endorsement deal follows a brand when they get paid or get free stuff, how sad....

He was also yamaha endorsed at one point if I'm correct....


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 19, 2009)

> I have been a student of Jimmy's for 10 years he is awesome!!!!!!!!



You lucky bastard!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 19, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> You lucky bastard!


----------

